# [SOLVED] Unlocking BIOS for overclocking?



## mcoomer146 (May 30, 2009)

I have been reading articles on overclocking, but my BIOS doesn't give me any options. I have updated and still no options. Is there a way I can unlock certain features in my BIOS?

Operating System Windows 7 Ultimate Media Center Edition RC1 

Motherboard: 
CPU Type Intel Pentium III Xeon, 2500 MHz (9.5 x 263) 
Motherboard Name Unknown 
Motherboard Chipset Unknown 
System Memory 2560 MB 
BIOS Type Award (02/24/09) 
Award BIOS Type	Phoenix - AwardBIOS


BIOS Properties: 
Vendor Dell Inc. 
Version 1.0.18 
Release Date 02/24/2009 
Size 2048 KB 
Boot Devices Floppy Disk, Hard Disk, CD-ROM, ATAPI ZIP, LS-120 
Capabilities Flash BIOS, Shadow BIOS, Selectable Boot, EDD, BBS 
Supported Standards DMI, APM, ACPI, PnP 
Expansion Capabilities ISA, PCI, USB 

System Properties: 
Manufacturer Dell Inc. 
Product Inspiron 530 

Motherboard Properties: 
Manufacturer Dell Inc. 
Product 0RY007 

Can someone please help? :4-dontkno


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Unlocking BIOS for overclocking?*








and welcome to the Forum

Dell BIOS do not allow overclocking . .


----------



## mcoomer146 (May 30, 2009)

*Re: Unlocking BIOS for overclocking?*

So I just wasted half of my week reading and searching and making the wife angry for nothing? CRAP!

Thank you for the reply.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Unlocking BIOS for overclocking?*

You are welcome . . most of the OEM's have restrictions on what can be done with their BIOS.

You can mark this thread as solved by clicking on the *Thread Tools *link in your first post . .


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Unlocking BIOS for overclocking?*

The restrictions are done with good reason. Prebuilt PC's do not always use high quality parts.


----------



## pakeha (Jul 12, 2009)

Not really knowing where I am going with all this, and perhaps not in the right place, it about the same thing, wondering if there could be an BIOS Update for below please

and there could O's or 0's in the wrong place

OS = XP home edition
SP = 3.0
Intel(r) Celeron(r) CPU 420 @ 1.60Mhz
Manufacture = Dell
Model = Inspiron 530
BIOS type = Phoenix-Awardbios
Bios ID = 02/24/2009 - 1.0.18-6a79o009c-00
chipset = Intel 29c0 rev2

RAM = 4GB - 2 sets of 1 (paired)
HD = 239gb sarta
DVD rw

later I might get another Sarta HD and a DVD

Thanks for your time


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

For a Dell there are not any overclocking settings written into the Bios, so it will not be possible.


----------

